# Words you use for genitals



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

Greenpearl's very sweet use of "toy" for her husband's peni$ made me wonder what words people use to describe their privates to each other. I can say cok*, clitori$, but not pu$$y, for example. I am kind of embarassed to ask him what to say, so I have been practicing saying some words to myself, hoping it would come out naturally when the time arose. It feels sleazy to say, "I want your co** in my pu***". I wonder how to express something like this. He has never used any words to describe any of my body parts, but uses the word co** to describe his toy. So I think a lot of people are uncomfortable saying "clit" or whatever. Why is that??

I like the word "toy". I wonder what other words people are using.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I play with his toy all the time. That's why I came up with this word. I also call his toy JI JI all the time( when I want my husband to come over, I say: JI JI, come here!!!) Chinese it means chicken. English is my second language, so I have no problem saying cxxk, pxxxy, fxxk, axxhxle. But one time I taught my husband a dirty word in my own dialect. Now he is happy saying that all the time, I make funny faces whenever I hear it. Especially when he uses it to call me.

For puxxy, we also have another word, MI MI, Chinese can mean cat, or a woman's pxxxy. For boobs, we use peaches, my husband really likes to eat peaches.


----------

